# Spiegel Grove



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone dove the Spiegel Grove? I am heading to Miami for the Superbowl and want to dive the Spiegel Grove on Friday or Saturday. Does anyone have a dive shop down there they recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Rich Lacour (1/26/2010)*Anyone dove the Spiegel Grove? I am heading to Miami for the Superbowl and want to dive the Spiegel Grove on Friday or Saturday. Does anyone have a dive shop down there they recommend?
> 
> Thanks.


When we've gone down there, we've stayed at Amy Slate'sAmorayon Key Largo and wenton their boat. On Largo there are dives shops literallylined up right next to each other. You can walk from one to the other like stores in the mall. Any of them will take you to the Spiegel as well as the reefs of Pennecamp Park and the Duane and other wrecks. Do a Google search for Key Largo dive shops and you'll getabout six or seven that are right next to each other. 

You may be able to go out of Miami but I've never done that. Always went out of Key Largo.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

We've used Amy's also a couple times and they have been great. Like mentioned, there's a ton of them though, so you can take your pick, but I'll probably use Amy's next time we're down there.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Rich Lacour (1/26/2010)*Anyone dove the Spiegel Grove? I am heading to Miami for the Superbowl and want to dive the Spiegel Grove on Friday or Saturday. Does anyone have a dive shop down there they recommend?
> 
> Thanks.


You poor soul. Just terrible that you are going to the superbowl, and on top of that diving the S Grove. Sounds like an awesome time. Can't wait to hear about both. Enjoy!


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

> *Rich Lacour (1/26/2010)*Anyone dove the Spiegel Grove? I am heading to Miami for the Superbowl and want to dive the Spiegel Grove on Friday or Saturday. Does anyone have a dive shop down there they recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




I would give Horizon Divers a wide berth, dove with them in 2005 with diverdown a PFF member, pretty miserable experience, so much so, that next time we go, we are renting a boat and doing it on our own.



Skippy


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *HateCheese (1/29/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Rich Lacour (1/26/2010)*Anyone dove the Spiegel Grove? I am heading to Miami for the Superbowl and want to dive the Spiegel Grove on Friday or Saturday. Does anyone have a dive shop down there they recommend?
> ...


For a few minutes there I thought you might be going until Brettgave New Orleans another chance. Did you and Felix lock up the spearguns for that one?


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *First Catch (1/28/2010)*We've used Amy's also a couple times and they have been great. Like mentioned, there's a ton of them though, so you can take your pick, but I'll probably use Amy's next time we're down there.


We love Amy's. Last time we were there, we got theroom that's right on the dock. We could step out of our room and step on to the boat.


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. Amy's doesn't go out on Saturday and the seas are building to 4 to 6 so not sure if I am going to make it out.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll vote one for Ocean Divers


----------

